# What is this vegetable?



## texasgirl (Sep 6, 2006)

This is going to sound pretty stupid to most of you, but, what is the little round green veggie that looks kinda like a small cabbage or lettuce head. It's dark dark green or purple? Can't remember. I've only seen pictures of it and now, I can't find even that. If you know what I'm talking about, tell me what it is and how to cook it and what it tastes like. 
You've got me eating asparagus and artichokes, and other things, now, I want to try this too.


----------



## Lizannd (Sep 6, 2006)

*Sounds like Brussel Sprouts.  To avoid the cabbage*

smell when you cook them try cutting them in half or quarters add olive oil, garlic, salt and pepper and roast them.  They're delicious.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 6, 2006)

brussel sprouts you can braise them in a little white wine or vegetable broth and serev with diced real bacon bits


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 6, 2006)

Brussels Sprouts!   They are wonderful, albiet a tad bitter.  But they are sooo adorable.

Trim the hardened bottom stem off.  Soak the sprouts in a little salted water for about 15 minutes, rinse and drain.

Cut the sprouts in half.

Fry 3-4 strips of bacon in a heavy saute pan.  Remove, but reserve the fat.

Saute onions and shallots in bacon fat.  Add the spouts when the onions and shallots are translucent and saute gently for 5 minutes.  Deglaze the pan with a bit of sherry.  Reduce a minute or two.  Add 1/3 cup heavy cream, S&P to taste, and freshly grated nutmeg.  Reduce another minute or two.

Dice the bacon and toss back into the pan.

Serve.  Yum.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2006)

Texas,
I think you've discovered  Brussels sprouts. We  or I should say my mom always boiled the dickens out of them then  tossed with vinegar and oil...Me I go the cut em in half, and then roast them in the oven drizzled with evoo and slat and pepper route...They are so good that way...When I take them out of the oven I give them a sprinkle of grated parmesan cheese.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Brussels Sprouts! They are wonderful, albiet a tad bitter. But they are sooo adorable.
> 
> Trim the hardened bottom stem off. Soak the sprouts in a little salted water for about 15 minutes, rinse and drain.
> 
> ...


I've been roasting mine most of the time now and as much as we enjoy them, we need a fresh look at them, and I love your recipe..My family and even the grand kids like them so your recipe is up next   Thanks Vera.

kadesma


----------



## BigDog (Sep 6, 2006)

Ugh! Brussel Sprouts and drugs, just say no!

Rates right up there with asparagus for me . . . . . ick!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 6, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Ugh! Brussel Sprouts and drugs, just say no!
> 
> Rates right up there with asparagus for me . . . . . ick!


Ah, whadda you know!  Those are two of my favorites!  Give em another try in seven years. Maybe your tastes will have changed.  They say we all do...
  

Truly, I'll be you've mostly tried them overcooked... then, they both are awful.  Undercooked is no good, either.  and how you treat them does make a difference.  Come over to my house and I'll convert you!


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Sep 6, 2006)

Steamed brussel sprouts with a rich and creamy cheddar cheese sauce over top,,,,,,oh  yyyaaaa..


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh hush, bigdog!!  Brussel sprouts are delicious!!  I know there are lots of people who hate them, I believe it is because they have only been exposed to badly/wrongly cooked versions, like it happens with many other vegetables.
I really hope you will find a right way to enjoy these wonderful treats TG, here you will find many excellent ideas!!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 6, 2006)

Either roast them or shred and stir fry in a little bacon drippings and serve with crumbled bacon.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW, I knew that I would get some good ideas from you guys!! I got some when I was at the store this morning. It'll give DH something else to say EWWW about. LOL I just have to try them though. I love green veggies for some reason. THANK YOU ALL!!!!!

BigDog, you sound like DH, LOL!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 7, 2006)

Texas, if you are not sure whether your DH is going to like them or not, I would recommend "Sprouts from outer space" which came from Mish, look to the link I gave you above and go to the page 2 reply #32.  The sprouts will be hidden inside the meatballs and it would be easy to trick him into eating it.  (We managed to fool Cris's daughter, who swears she detest any form of cabbage!!) Besides, it is delicious!!


----------



## lulu (Sep 7, 2006)

I like them simply steamed and buttered with sweet chestnuts, as is traditional at chrstmas, sometimes we add crispily fried bacon or pancetta too.  

They should be deliciously flavourship, sweet with a nice bite of bitter, and definitely NOT overcooked....which is how people who don't like them have normally tasted, and smelled them!


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 7, 2006)

Brussell Sprouts One Of My Faves...
I Like Mine Cooked In A Butter Sauce...


----------



## licia (Sep 7, 2006)

I've never heard of them being red or purple.  We like the baby brussel sprouts frozen better than fresh.  I bring the salted water to a boil, put the brussel sprouts in and simmer just 2 or 3 minutes. Put a bit of butter on them and they are delicious.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 7, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I've never heard of them being red or purple. We like the baby brussel sprouts frozen better than fresh. I bring the salted water to a boil, put the brussel sprouts in and simmer just 2 or 3 minutes. Put a bit of butter on them and they are delicious.


 
When I was explaining what they looked like, for some reason, I was thinking that maybe they were a purpley color {not a word, I know }

Gosh, thanks for all the ideas, now I just have to figure out which one to do.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 7, 2006)

Brussel Sprouts are an absolutely FABULOUS & vastly underused vegetable.  Most people who dislike them do so because they remember being served old, seriously overcooked, mushy, bitter sprouts.  Blech - even I wouldn't like them like that!!

Your best bet to enjoy them at their finest?  Try to avoid purchasing fresh sprouts in those little plastic-covered containers.  You really want to be able to pick & choose them from an open bin, or buy them fresh on the stalk - a marketing method becoming more frequent than it's usual spot at local farm stands.  Choose tight little sprouts without yellowing leaves, etc.  If good-quality fresh sprouts aren't available, head to your frozen food section.  Sprouts are one of the vegetables very highly rated to be just as good, if not better, frozen.  (I LOVE the "Hanover" brand of frozen "Petite Brussel Sprouts".  Always sweet & delicious.)

Fresh sprouts should be trimmed of any tough outside leaves, as well as any excess fiber at the root end.  Depending on size, they can then be cooked whole or halved in boiling water for about 5-6 minutes tops, drained, then tossed with butter, salt, & better.  After this treatment they can also be added to any basic cream or cheese sauce - alone or with other vegetables.  Other prep possibilities are blanching & then roasting them with other fall vegetables, blanching & serving them on crudite platters, or blanching them, separating them into individual little leaves & serving them dressed as a warm fall salad.  Cookbooks & websearchs will yield you hundreds of ways to use this versatile & good-for-you brassica.

Even if you've hated them for years, it would pay you to give them another try - without overcooking them. 

Oh, and Brussel Sprouts come in both green & PURPLE/RED varieties.  In fact, there are two red-purple varieties, both of which rarely if ever show up in markets.  To enjoy those you have to grow them yourself, & seed is very easy to obtain.  Like most brassicas, they need cool weather to perform at their best, & a frost sweetens them up nicely.  In fact, I picked & enjoyed sprouts I grew myself well into early December - even with snow on the ground.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 7, 2006)

just heat em up with butter

thats the way i like it


----------



## jennyema (Sep 7, 2006)

*make bubble and squeak*

We eat Brussel Sprouts alllll the time.  Usually plain or shredded and sauteed with garlic and olive oil.

I also make Bubble and Squeak with them instead of cabbage.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 7, 2006)

I love brussel sprouts but every body else I know hates them.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 7, 2006)

Can't image anyone hating them jpm.  We usually cut a fairly deep cross in the bottom after trimming them, and steam them.  Gives us a chance to eat too much sour cream or butter.  But anyway suits me just fine.  The salad is a pretty idea, I like that.


----------



## callie (Sep 7, 2006)

Brussel sprouts are great!  My favorite way to fix 'em is to roast w/olive oil, salt and pepper.  The outer leaves get crispy and the inside is tender.  After reading all these other ideas, though, I"m gonna give them a try.


----------



## thecactuswill (Sep 8, 2006)

An excellent veggie.  Eat up,  a toast to your health!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 8, 2006)

I have to be honest and say I'm not a great Brussels sprouts fan but this is really good:

1lb Brussels sprouts very finely shredded
2 tablespoons olive or other oil
One small sweet onion or a couple of spring onions, finely sliced
1/2 tsp of five-spice powder

Heat the oil in a large pan and then gently fry the sprouts and onions for a couple of minutes. Don't allow them to brown.
Stir in five-spice powder and continue frying gently till the sprouts are the level of crunchiness you like.

Serve with soy sauce. Couldn't be easier, especially if you have a food processor to shred the sprouts.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 9, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> I have to be honest and say I'm not a great Brussels sprouts fan but this is really good:
> 
> 1lb Brussels sprouts very finely shredded
> 2 tablespoons olive or other oil
> ...


Just picked up two packages of them at Trader Joe's today, what a lovely recipe. I can hardly wait to try it. Thank you.
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 9, 2006)

What a timely topic!!  I just picked up my mail & my new issue of Eating Well magazine had arrived with a 3-page feature on Brussels Sprouts!!  They have 4 wonderful recipes - all of which I plan to try in the very near future, especially since one of our local supermarkets has begun carrying fresh brussels sprouts still on the stalk.  Now that's fresh!

Eating Well (www.eatingwell.com) does have a website with most, if not all, of their recipes available, so here are the titles for anyone interested:

"Roasted Brussels Sprouts with Hazelnut Brown Butter"
"Shredded Brussels Sprouts with Bacon & Onions"
"Brussels Sprouts with Sherry-Asiago Cream Sauce"
"Brussels Sprouts with Walnut-Lemon Vinaigrette"


----------

